# Andalucian Funnel Web?



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi

I come on here a lot with spider pics for id, most turn out to be Wolf spiders:lol2:. I live in the southern tip of Catalonia, and there is very limited info on Funnel Web distribution in Spain, i dont even know if they are present here. Size, about 2 inch legspan, about 1 inch body length.




























Anyone who can help with id, i would be grateful. Thanks


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

bw89 said:


> Hi
> 
> I come on here a lot with spider pics for id, most turn out to be Wolf spiders:lol2:. I live in the southern tip of Catalonia, and there is very limited info on Funnel Web distribution in Spain, i dont even know if they are present here. Size, about 2 inch legspan, about 1 inch body length.
> 
> ...


If it's spain then I have to go wiht Macrothele calpiana, or others n the family, either way I'm jealous :lol2:


No ignore me. not macrothele the spinnerettes aren't long enough


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Biggys said:


> not macrothele the spinnerettes aren't long enough



Definately agree on the spinnerettes sizes, also the legs seem too long, too hairy and the wrong shape to me to be a M caliana.

Any chance of a close up of the underside of the spider, especially of the fangs ?
The position of the fangs will be an indication if it is a Theraposid or a true spider and help in its ID


He's some old pics of one of my AF M calpiana. 






















Here is a good close up of a M calpiana taken from the internet.

Notice the lack of leg hairs and the shiney carapace compared to the OP's photos


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys.

So do you think it could be a wolf spider, or (hoping beyond hope) it might even be an Ischnocolus? Im no good with Spider ID :-(, but that's not for a lack of love for them:lol2:. I have been looking to photograph Ischnocolus for months.

Thanks again
Bill


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

How long are the spinnerets?

Also, where did you find it ( was it just walking around or in a web or something? )


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

bw89 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> So do you think it could be a wolf spider, or (hoping beyond hope) it might even be an Ischnocolus? Im no good with Spider ID :-(, but that's not for a lack of love for them:lol2:. I have been looking to photograph Ischnocolus for months.
> 
> ...


Deffo not a wolf IMHO, but if you send it to me I might beable to ID it :whistling2::whistling2:

I joke :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Male trap door at a guess maybe a _Amblyocarenum_ species?.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Oderus said:


> Male trap door at a guess maybe a _Amblyocarenum_ species?.


I'd bet money that it isnt a trapdoor or a funnel web due to the hairyness of the legs. 
Trapdoors are almost hairless and funnel webs arent much better, and how many male spiders are that stocky ?




> I have been looking to photograph* Ischnocolus* for months.


This got me thinking and searching and led me to  HERE  

So I'm going to stick my neck out and say its a Chaetopelma olivaceum 















.


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> How long are the spinnerets?
> Also, where did you find it ( was it just walking around or in a web or something? )


I would say the spinnerets were about half a centimetre. It was on the patio. There were actually 2. One was on the floor next to the house in the corner, and another was not a foot and a half away, on the wall about a foot up.



Biggys said:


> Deffo not a wolf IMHO, but if you send it to me I might beable to ID it
> I joke


:lol2::lol2::lol2:
I have had a lot of requests to send people spiders since being here, I have considered it, and if it would help keepers out with some new species I would be open to it. But I’d like to know what the community here thought about that, I wouldn’t over collect.



Oderus said:


> Male trap door at a guess maybe a _Amblyocarenum_ species?.


I didn't even know Trapdoors were found here, im amazed



PeterUK said:


> I'd bet money that it isnt a trapdoor or a funnel web due to the hairyness of the legs.
> Trapdoors are almost hairless and funnel webs arent much better, and how many male spiders are that stocky ?
> This got me thinking and searching and led me to HERE
> So I'm going to stick my neck out and say its a Chaetopelma sp possibly C. olivaceums
> .


Wow, thanks Peter, that‘s great. This sounds a bit naïve, but what are they exactly. Are they a tarantula and do they have a common name? I’d also like to know what you think about the idea mentioned above, would it be wrong in your opinion?

I might also add that its great to know you can depend on the Tarantula bunch to be nocturnal lol.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

PeterUK said:


> I'd bet money that it isnt a trapdoor or a funnel web due to the hairyness of the legs.
> Trapdoors are almost hairless and funnel webs arent much better, and how many male spiders are that stocky ?
> .


Cyrtaucheniid males can be both it would seem at least _Amblyocarenum_/_Cyrtauchenius_. 

Foro de InfoJardín - Ver Mensaje Individual - Rincón entomológico (II)

Amblyocarenum walckenaeri - www.galerie-insecte.org


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

> I have had a lot of requests to send people spiders since being here, I have considered it, and if it would help keepers out with some new species I would be open to it. But I’d like to know what the community here thought about that, I wouldn’t over collect.


Personly I cant see anything wrong with it BUT please check the spiders ID as far as possible before hand as some species may be protected. ie M calpiana.


This has really got me thinking and now I'm not so sure about it being Chaetopelma olivaceums as the nearest natural location is Cyprus for this species. 
The first 2 photos dont show any spinnerettes, although the 3rd photo does show slight bumps and this has probably got me looking in the wrong direction :blush:
After a bit more searching and speed reading i've found that Ischnocolus andalusiacus, Ischnocolus holosericeus, Ischnocolus valentinus are all found in spain. 
Looking on google, all these species seem to be various shades of brown BUT some spiders are black when freshly moulted and slowly change over a period of time to a nondescript brown.
I have a Chaetopelma olivaceum that was a little brown jobby but it recently moulted and now it is a stunning deep velvet black :flrt:
So all you have to do now is to find out the distribution of the 3 species of Ischnocolus above and match them up and all is sorted. :whistling2:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Oderus said:


> Cyrtaucheniid males can be both it would seem at least _Amblyocarenum_/_Cyrtauchenius_.
> 
> Foro de InfoJardín - Ver Mensaje Individual - Rincón entomológico (II)
> 
> Amblyocarenum walckenaeri - www.galerie-insecte.org



I stand corrected.

How did you find them ?
Everything i seem to seach for only comes up in the English language.

You is the man :no1:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok, iv just found another, smaller one in the hall. Something is wrong with it, i dont know if it is about to shed or has been hurt. It is very unwilling to move, the legs are at odd angles and folding under the spider, and a part of the abdomen is silvery. It falls on its back a lot, i think i read spiders do that to shed?Should i relese it outside, or is there anything i can help with? A gentle mist, heat, etc.










here it is upside down



























Oh, btw Peter, i would of coarse make sure i know the species of any spider i take, and if in doubt it will be left well alone:2thumb:

Thanks


----------

